# Specialized saphire comp or stumpjumper FSR elite



## Takis (Jul 30, 2010)

Looking for a bike for my girl ...

What do you think is better for her, a SJ elite or a saphire comp?
Are there so many differences between womens and mens bikes? I mean if she gets a small SJ it should fit her perfectly (1,70 m)...

How do womens specialized bikes compare to the mens when ridden? Do you actually have better anatomical setup in terms of geometry? is it more marketing, or is it actually worth it?

We do fire roads, single track trails, some downhill etc. I have the SJ expert evo...

What would you suggest?

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Read the sticky FAQ for info on what WSD is and is not.

Get her the one that fits the best.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

The Specialized womens model seem to be made for women with short arms and long legs, since a lot of women are built that way. The Saphire/Myka FSR didn't fit my wife all that great but a small SJ/FSRxc fit her perfect. 

The small SJ actually fits in between the small and medium Saphire as far as size go. The small Saphire was way too small for my 5'4" wife, and the Medium was too big. The medium Saphire feels like a medium SJ, but with a small size toptube for a smaller cockpit. It would be perfect for a 5'6" women with short arms. 

If your lady is 5'2 or shorter, a Saphire small should fit good. If she is 5'4" or so a SJ small should fit good and if she is 5'6" or taller a medium Saphire should be a good fit.


----------

